
Norman Borlaug – The Man Who Helped Feed the World - rmason
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-47643456
======
joeblow9999
one of the greatest unsung heroes of the 20th century

~~~
eesmith
I can't agree with "unsung".

He got the Nobel Prize for his work.

His NYT obit describes him as "the plant scientist who did more than anyone
else in the 20th century to teach the world to feed itself and whose work was
credited with saving hundreds of millions of lives".
[https://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/14/business/energy-
environme...](https://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/14/business/energy-
environment/14borlaug.html)

One of the past HN posts about him is titled 'Hero Scientist: Norman Borlaug
(saved more than billion from starvation)' \- see
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Norman%20Borlaug&sort=byPopula...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Norman%20Borlaug&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)
for all posted stories.

Another, titled "Ask HN: Who are the 100 people who most changed the world?"
starts with Norman Borlaug as an example.

These are all songs of praise, yes?

